# Sau-Wörter - derb?



## EvilWillow

Kajjo said:


> Eine schreckliche _Klaue_ ist auch ohne das derbe _Sau_- eine unleserliche Handschrift.


Jetzt bin ich aber überrascht. Ich würde _Sau_-Wörter nicht als "derb" klassifizieren. "Derb" sind nach meiner Auffassung die bekannten Ausdrücke mit Sch****, Ar***, F***** und sinnverwandten Wörtern, zu denen die _Sau_ aber nicht gehört. Sollten das etwa regionale Unterschiede sein oder liegt der Sache eine unterschiedliche Definition von "derb" zugrunde?


----------



## Kajjo

Ich habe hier das Wort _derb_ im Sinne von grob, unfein verwendet und fasse es als Vorstufe zu _vulgär_ auf.

Selbstverständlich sind Ausdrücke wie Sau derb. Sie sind im höchsten Maße unbrauchbar für den normalen, dienstlichen oder schulischen Sprachgebrauch -- außer zur Bezeichnung weiblicher Schweine natürlich.

DWDS definiert sogar konkret _Sau, derb. _Alles klar also! Da werden auch _Schimpfwort, abwertend, derb_ als klassifizierende Wörter im Zusammenhang mit Sau verwendet. Mich wundert, daß es überhaupt jemand als "gängig" empfinden kann...

Kajjo


----------



## EvilWillow

Der Duden widerspricht sich allerdings z.T. auch selber:

*sau-, Sau-*: (...) 2. (derb emotional abwertend) drückt in Bildung mit Substantiven aus, dass jmd. oder etwas als schlecht, minderwertig, miserabel angesehen wird: Sauklaue, -leben, -wirtschaft. 3. (ugs. emotional verstärkend) drückt in Bildung mit Substantiven einen besonders hohen Grad von etwas aus: Sauglück, -hitze

*Sauklaue *(salopp abwertend)

*Sauladen *(salopp abwertend)


----------



## Kajjo

Der Übergang zwischen _derb _und _salopp_ ist fließend und natürlich hängt so etwas auch von der Situation und Betonung ab. Ich wüde Komposita mit _Sau_ grundsätzlich als salopp, sehr häufig als derb und manchmal als vulgär ansehen.

Kajjo


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Naja, da gibt's auch noch den Ausdruck
'saugut' - nicht abwertend gemeint

Jugendliche haben dann auch noch 'saugeil' (was soweit ich weiß auch nicht abwertend zu verstehen ist)

Komposita mit 'Sau' - da hat Kajjo Recht - gehören eher nicht in die formale Schriftsprache, sind im umgangssprachlichen Bereich jedoch durchaus gebräuchlich - vor allem unter jüngeren Leuten.

Aber wenn ich an Ausrufe wie:

_Das ist heute aber ein Sauwetter!_

denke, dann ist das zwar abwertend gemeint, meines Erachtens nach jedoch noch nicht in die Kategorie 'vulgär' einzustufen - und findet in Österreich sogar Verwendung in den Medien 
(cf: http://www.nachrichten.at/lokal/wels/525795?PHPSESSID=c)

 
liebe Grüße
vNe


----------



## Kajjo

veritàNONesiste said:


> Komposita mit 'Sau' - da hat Kajjo Recht - gehören eher nicht in die formale Schriftsprache, sind im umgangssprachlichen Bereich jedoch durchaus gebräuchlich - vor allem unter jüngeren Leuten.


Die Gebräuchlichkeit ist ja auch kein Maßstab dafür, wie salopp, derbe oder vulgär ein Ausdruck empfunden werden kann. Ganz im Gegenteil: Schimpfwörter und Vulgärsprache sind im Alltag außerordentlich gebräuchlich. Dies mag im Einzelfall zur Abstumpfung führen, ändert jedoch zunächst grundsätzlich nicht die Zuordnung zum unflätigen Wortschatz.



> _Das ist heute aber ein Sauwetter!_ [...] meines Erachtens nach jedoch noch nicht in die Kategorie 'vulgär' einzustufen


Richtig. Das wäre dann vielleicht sogar nur salopp! Siehe meinen vorigen Beitrag! Die gezielte und geschickte Überschreitung der durch den notwendigen Sprachstil vorgegebenen Grenzen kann ja sogar als ein passendes rhetorisches Mittel angesehen werden. Allerdings muß es sich dabei eben wirklich um ein gekonntes und wohl plaziertes Vorgehen handeln. Nicht jeder "Griff ins Klo" ist ein sprachlicher Kunstgriff, sondern allzu oft einfach nur eine peinliche Entgleisung.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

veritàNONesiste said:


> Naja, da gibt's auch noch den Ausdruck
> 'saugut' - nicht abwertend gemeint
> 
> Jugendliche haben dann auch noch 'saugeil' (was soweit ich weiß auch nicht abwertend zu verstehen ist)


 
Ich halte das Wort "Sau" für sehr brauchbar unter Jugendlichen. Dazu gehören noch "Schwein" und "Hammer". Man kann sie wunderbar als Komposita verwenden, ohne vulgär zu klingen:

Das ist ja mal saumäßig geil/saugeil!
Hier ist es echt schweinekalt!
Das ist ja der Hammel!
Ich bin echt aufgeregt wie Sau!
Ich finde das hammermäßig cool.



> und findet in Österreich sogar Verwendung in den Medien
> (cf: http://www.nachrichten.at/lokal/wels/525795?PHPSESSID=c)


 
Tja, das höre ich immer wieder von Nachrichtensprechern mit österreichischem Einfluss für die Wettervorhersage im Ersten: "Morgen erwartet uns ein Sauwetter."


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Ich halte das Wort "Sau" für sehr brauchbar unter Jugendlichen. Dazu gehören noch "Schwein" und "Hammer". Man kann sie wunderbar als Komposita verwenden, ohne vulgär zu klingen.


Natürlich ist das Wort "Sau" sehr geläufig, aber Du liegst natürlich falsch, wenn Du meinst, daß dies dann nicht vulgär klingt. Ganz im Gegenteil: Die Jugendsprache verwendet vulgäres Sprachgut, um die Erwachsenenwelt zu schockieren und sich von ihr abzugrenzen. "Hauptsache anders" war schon immer das Kennzeichen der Jugendsprache. Weniger vulgär ist es nur innerhalb der abgestumpften Gruppe, nicht aber nach außerhalb. Nur daß sich Jugendlich eben sprachlich nicht abschotten können, sondern auf tägliche Interaktion und Kommunikation mit Erwachsenen angewiesen sind. Wenn dann dem einen oder anderen Jugendlichen auch im Geschäft, in der Schule oder gar beim Bewerbungsgespräch "geil" oder "saumäßig" als Lobeswort entfährt, dann rächt es sich, wenn man solche Wörter nicht als das empfindet was sie sind: Derb und vulgär.

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Whodunit said:


> Das ist ja mal saumäßig geil/saugeil!


Abgesehen vom prinzipiell umgangssprachlichen Charakter dieser Aussage: das "mal" hier ist ein Regionalismus. 


Whodunit said:


> Das ist ja der Hammel!


Ich hoffe doch, dass das "l" ein Tippfehler ist? Andernfalls - siehe oben.


Whodunit said:


> Ich bin echt aufgeregt wie Sau!


Würde ich nie sagen, aber ich bin ja auch ein bisschen älter als Du. "Saumäßig" finde ich dagegen hier auch passend.



Whodunit said:


> Tja, das höre ich immer wieder von Nachrichtensprechern mit österreichischem Einfluss für die Wettervorhersage im Ersten: "Morgen erwartet uns ein Sauwetter."


Nachrichtensprecher mit ö. Einfluss im Ersten? Du meinst nicht zufällig 3Sat?


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Whodunit said:


> Tja, das höre ich immer wieder von Nachrichtensprechern mit österreichischem Einfluss für die Wettervorhersage im Ersten: "Morgen erwartet uns ein Sauwetter."


 

Hab's immer schon gesagt: wir Ösis haben's voll drauf!


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> Abgesehen vom prinzipiell umgangssprachlichen Charakter dieser Aussage: das "mal" hier ist ein Regionalismus.


 
Mag sein. Der gesamte Satz ist ein Regionalismus! 



> Ich hoffe doch, dass das "l" ein Tippfehler ist? Andernfalls - siehe oben.


 
Na klar war das ein Tippfehler. Ich würde "Hammel" so nicht verwenden. 



> Würde ich nie sagen, aber ich bin ja auch ein bisschen älter als Du.


 
Google bitte "wie sau" und siehe da ... Beispiele gibt es genug. 



> Nachrichtensprecher mit ö. Einfluss im Ersten? Du meinst nicht zufällig 3Sat?


 
Den meine ich.


----------



## EvilWillow

Kajjo said:


> Natürlich ist das Wort "Sau" sehr geläufig, aber Du liegst natürlich falsch, wenn Du meinst, daß dies dann nicht vulgär klingt. Ganz im Gegenteil: Die Jugendsprache verwendet vulgäres Sprachgut, um die Erwachsenenwelt zu schockieren und sich von ihr abzugrenzen. "Hauptsache anders" war schon immer das Kennzeichen der Jugendsprache. Weniger vulgär ist es nur innerhalb der abgestumpften Gruppe, nicht aber nach außerhalb. Nur daß sich Jugendlich eben sprachlich nicht abschotten können, sondern auf tägliche Interaktion und Kommunikation mit Erwachsenen angewiesen sind. Wenn dann dem einen oder anderen Jugendlichen auch im Geschäft, in der Schule oder gar beim Bewerbungsgespräch "geil" oder "saumäßig" als Lobeswort entfährt, dann rächt es sich, wenn man solche Wörter nicht als das empfindet was sie sind: Derb und vulgär.


Mich beschleicht immer noch das Gefühl, dass es regionale Unterschiede hinsichtlich des Ausmaßes der Anstößigkeit dieser Wörter gibt. Zu meinen Schulzeiten (Gymnasium, nicht Hauptschule) haben nicht nur Schüler, sondern auch Lehrer _Sau_-Wörter verwendet, insbesondere die besagte Sauklaue. Und solche Wörter habe ich auch schon in der Arbeitswelt aus dem Mund von promovierten Wissenschaftlern gehört. Ich selber besitze auch einen Hochschulabschluss und benutze gelegentlich unter Freunden oder guten Bekannten solche Wörter (Sauwetter z.B.) und andere _salopp-umgangssprachliche_ Ausdrücke. Wir sind wohl kaum ein Haufen vulgärer "abgestumpfter" Dumpfbacken, oder? Jegliche saloppe oder gar vulgäre Ausdrücke sind in formellen Situationen wie Bewerbungsgesprächen ein Tabu, das steht ja außer Frage...


----------



## Aurin

Und selbst in der Bibel wird von Sau-lus berichtet, der später Pau-lus wurde.




Sorry, non-native speakers, it´s only a joke to relax the passionate discussion.


----------



## Kajjo

EvilWillow said:


> Mich beschleicht immer noch das Gefühl, dass es regionale Unterschiede hinsichtlich des Ausmaßes der Anstößigkeit dieser Wörter gibt.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es mag sein, daß gerade die Vorsilbe "Sau-" in Bayern wesentlich gängiger und harmlose ist -- hm, wer weiß?

Ich selbst verwende in meinem Freundeskreis mitunter auch Wörter wie Scheiße oder Sau -- allerdings nicht in der Annahme, sie seien nicht derb, sondern im vollen Bewußtsein hiermit bestimmte Sachverhalte derb zu betonen. Schimpfwörter benutzt doch auch keiner, weil er denkt, sie seien harmlos, sondern weil man ganz genau weiß, daß man damit andere Personen beleidigen kann, oder?

Ich habe nie behauptet, daß Akademiker niemals saloppe, derbe oder vulgäre Ausdrücke verwenden. Aber man sollte sich doch zumindest bewußt sein, daß es sich um derartige Ausdrücke handelt.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es mag sein, daß gerade die Vorsilbe "Sau-" in Bayern wesentlich gängiger und harmlose ist -- hm, wer weiß?
> 
> Ich selbst verwende in meinem Freundeskreis mitunter auch Wörter wie Scheiße oder Sau -- allerdings nicht in der Annahme, sie seien nicht derb, sondern im vollen Bewußtsein hiermit bestimmte Sachverhalte derb zu betonen. Schimpfwörter benutzt doch auch keiner, weil er denkt, sie seien harmlos, sondern weil man ganz genau weiß, daß man damit andere Personen beleidigen kann, oder?


 
Kajjo, ich verstehe deine Argumentation leider nicht. Es gibt umgangssprachliche Wörter zuhauf, die die Vorsilbe "scheiß-" oder "sau-" enthalten und keinen derben Ausdruck beinhalten. Wenn ich nebenbei sage, dass etwas arschlos, saugeil oder scheißteuer ist, dann bezeichne ich damit keine vulgären Gegenstände oder ziele auf deren vulgären Charakter ab. Wie verwendest du denn "verarschen" oder "versauen"? Doch nicht etwa im vulgären, derben Sinne, oder?

Dagegen verwende ich mit Bedacht Wörter, die ihren vulgären Charakter noch besitzen, um, wie du schon richtig sagtest, direkt zu betonen, dass man eine Sache anstößig findet. Dazu gehören zum Beispiel Scheißhaus und saublöd.


----------



## Kajjo

Vielleicht verwenden wir eine andere Definition von _derb_. Derb ist so etwas wie unfein, plump, grob. Nicht alle derben Wörten sind gleich vulgär oder extrem grausig. Aber wie würdest Du denn solche Termini bezeichnen, wie Du sie in Deinem Beitrag aufgeführt hast? Doch nicht etwa als normal? Wenn etwas _scheißteuer_ ist, dann kann das durchaus so sein -- und vielleicht würde sogar ich das als genauso empfinden und bezeichnen. Aber der Ausdruck ist doch wohl wesentlich derber als einfach zu sagen "überteuert"?

Bitte nenne ein paar Beispiele für 
a) derbe Wörter
b) vulgäre Wörter

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Obwohl es vielleicht der Duden und mein Latein-Wörterbuch anders sehen, sind für mich "vulgäre Wörter" obszöne und unter "derben Ausdrücken" verstehe ich leicht anstößige:

  a) Arsch, Pimmel, Kacke, Hure
   b) Fotze, Arschkriecher (kommt drauf an), Schwanz, Pimmel (je nachdem, in welchem Kontext)


----------



## Kajjo

Der Thread entwickelt sich sehr interessant... 

Meine Einschätzung wäre:
Kacke, Arsch : derb  allerdings auch in allen Zusammensetzungen, die mir einfallen. Da wir uns beim Grundwort einig sind, kann ich mir nicht erklären, weshalb Du Komposita als weniger derb einstufen solltest. Das kann höchstens persönliche Gewöhnung sein, aber die Derbheit ist zunächst einmal ein allgemeiner Maßstab (siehe unten).

Hure : derb  Ich finde das Wort Hure nur umgangssprachlich abwertend, aber noch nicht derb. Das Wort _Prostituierte_ ist ja schon eher gehoben.

Schwanz : vulgär  Ein völlig normales Wort, das nur bei entsprechender Verwendung derb, vielleicht sogar vulgär, sein kann.

Ich räume ein, daß Derbheit und Vulgarität vergleichsweise subjektive Eigenschaften sind. Wir können hier nur über die "normale" Einstufung sprechen, also die, die im Fernsehen, in der Schule, in der Öffentlichkeit im Regelfall angewandt wird. 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Der Thread entwickelt sich sehr interessant...


 
Finde ich auch. 



> Meine Einschätzung wäre:
> Kacke, Arsch : derb  allerdings auch in allen Zusammensetzungen, die mir einfallen. Da wir uns beim Grundwort einig sind, kann ich mir nicht erklären, weshalb Du Komposita als weniger derb einstufen solltest. Das kann höchstens persönliche Gewöhnung sein, aber die Derbheit ist zunächst einmal ein allgemeiner Maßstab (siehe unten).


 
Weil ein Präfix nicht unbedingt das gesamte Wort beeinflusst. Auch wenn du das für an den Haaren herbeigezogen halten magst, sehe ich hier eine Parallale zu anderen Präfixen: "auf-" oder "ein-" können verschiedene Bedeutungen haben, je nachdem, an welchem Wort sie hängen:

In "aufhängen" hat das "auf" etwas mit "hoch" zu tun, in "aufprallen" hingegen eher mit "herunter" (Kontext entscheidet!). Das Wort "ein" in "einschlafen" hat nichts mit dem in "einsetzen" zu tun usw. usf.



> Hure : derb  Ich finde das Wort Hure nur umgangssprachlich abwertend, aber noch nicht derb. Das Wort _Prostituierte_ ist ja schon eher gehoben.


 
Da hast du Recht. Ich hätte lieber Nutte schreiben sollen. Entschuldigung für die Verwirrung. 



> Schwanz : vulgär  Ein völlig normales Wort, das nur bei entsprechender Verwendung derb, vielleicht sogar vulgär, sein kann.


 
Wenn ich oben "vulgär" mit "obszön" vergleiche, nehme ich an, dass man nicht an die normale Verwendung von Schwanz denkt. Der tierische Schwanz hat hiermit rein gar nichts zu tun.



> Ich räume ein, daß Derbheit und Vulgarität vergleichsweise subjektive Eigenschaften sind. Wir können hier nur über die "normale" Einstufung sprechen, also die, die im Fernsehen, in der Schule, in der Öffentlichkeit im Regelfall angewandt wird.


 
Ich muss auch zugeben, dass Vulgärsprache und Derbheit sehr nahe beieinander liegen. Diese wiederum könnten zusammen den Oberbegriff "Umgangssprache" bekommen, meinst du nicht?


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Weil ein Präfix nicht unbedingt das gesamte Wort beeinflusst. Auch wenn du das für an den Haaren herbeigezogen halten magst, sehe ich hier eine Parallale zu anderen Präfixen


Nein, ich sehe durchaus auch Abstufungen und Unterschiede -- nur wirkt eine Präfix wie _Kack_ nie nicht-derb, sondern immer irgendwie unflätig. Er war _saufrech_ ist sicherlich wesentlich harmloser als "diese Sau!", aber doch wohl immer noch salopp bis derb?



> Wenn ich oben "vulgär" mit "obszön" vergleiche, nehme ich an, dass man nicht an die normale Verwendung von Schwanz denkt. Der tierische Schwanz hat hiermit rein gar nichts zu tun.


Eben, aber gerade solche Worte wirken durch die Existenz der normalen Bedeutung nicht ganz so schlimm. Salopp auf jeden Fall, derb wohl auch, aber nicht unbedingt vulgär.



> Ich muss auch zugeben, dass Vulgärsprache und Derbheit sehr nahe beieinander liegen. Diese wiederum könnten zusammen den Oberbegriff "Umgangssprache" bekommen, meinst du nicht?


Nein, ich sehe die Abstufungen salopp - derb - vulgär, die allesamt zur Umgangssprache gehören, aber die Umgangssprache selbst umfaßt wesentlich mehr als nur solche Ausdrücke.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Nein, ich sehe durchaus auch Abstufungen und Unterschiede -- nur wirkt eine Präfix wie _Kack_ nie nicht-derb, sondern immer irgendwie unflätig. Er war _saufrech_ ist sicherlich wesentlich harmloser als "diese Sau!", aber doch wohl immer noch salopp bis derb?


 
Eher salopp als derb. Wenn ich jemanden als "Sau" betitle, dann klingt das vielleicht derb. Ein "saufrecher Bursche" klingt meines Erachtens ziemlich salopp.



> Eben, aber gerade solche Worte wirken durch die Existenz der normalen Bedeutung nicht ganz so schlimm. Salopp auf jeden Fall, derb wohl auch, aber nicht unbedingt vulgär


.

Der Kontext entscheidet natürlich! Gib bei Google doch mal "Schwanz" und "lecken" ein (ganz neutrale Wörter!) und siehe, wie vulgär sie werden. 



> Nein, ich sehe die Abstufungen salopp - derb - vulgär, die allesamt zur Umgangssprache gehören, aber die Umgangssprache selbst umfaßt wesentlich mehr als nur solche Ausdrücke.


 
Das meinte ich so nicht. Schau dir diese Übersicht mal an:
Umgangssprache:
/.......|.........._\.........._\​salopp......derb......vulgär....landschaftlich​


----------



## Hutschi

Hat das "Sau" in diesen Wörtern überhaupt etwas mit "Schwein" zu tun?
Ich habe gelesen, dass es aus dem Jiddischen stamme. Es stamme vom jiddischen Wort für Maßstab "seo" ab. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sau

Ich kann mir zum Beispiel nicht vorstellen, dass eine Sau billig ist. Auch dass sie frech ist, halte ich eher für ein Gerücht.

Durch die volksetymologische Umdeutung wirkt es heute natürlich vulgär, derb oder salopp.

Im Mediamarkt wird die Verbindung zum Bild der Sau hergestellt bei "saubillig", aber gleichzeitig die ursprüngliche Bedeutung (in etwa) "vergleichsweise billig" verwendet.


----------



## Hutschi

veritàNONesiste said:


> Naja, da gibt's auch noch den Ausdruck
> 'saugut' - nicht abwertend gemeint
> 
> Jugendliche haben dann auch noch 'saugeil' (was soweit ich weiß auch nicht abwertend zu verstehen ist)
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber wenn ich an Ausrufe wie:
> 
> _Das ist heute aber ein Sauwetter!_
> 
> denke, dann ist das zwar abwertend gemeint, meines Erachtens nach jedoch noch nicht in die Kategorie 'vulgär' einzustufen - und findet in Österreich sogar Verwendung in den Medien
> (cf: http://www.nachrichten.at/lokal/wels/525795?PHPSESSID=c)
> 
> 
> liebe Grüße
> vNe


 
Das alles entspricht wohl der ursprünglichen, noch nicht umgedeuteten Bedeutung.

PS: Ich habe das hier geschrieben, weil der Titel schon vorhanden war. Meine Frage bezieht sich auf das gleiche. Ich habe bei "Sauwetter", "saugut", "saublöd", "saubillig" usw. eigentlich nie an Schweine gedacht.

Die Werbung vom Mediamarkt macht diese Verbindung zu Schweinen. Aber ohne diese hatte "saubillig" für mich die (saloppe) Bedeutung: _Verhältnismäßig ausgesprochen billig, saublöd: verhältnismäßig sehr blöd usw._


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Also, wie kommt ihr auf 'verhältnismäßig' im "sau"-Kontext? Hat das nicht eine eher einschränkende Bedeutung/Wirkung?
M.E. nach ist "sau" in Ausdrücken wie "saugeil, saugut, sauschlecht, saubillig ..." schlichtweg mit "sehr, extrem stark, extrem viel, kaum zu über/unterbieten" etc. gleichzusetzen ...


----------



## Henryk

> M.E. nach ist "sau" in Ausdrücken wie "saugeil, saugut, sauschlecht, saubillig ..." schlichtweg mit "sehr, extrem stark, extrem viel, kaum zu über/unterbieten" etc. gleichzusetzen ...


Das stimmt ja auch. Es ist ein Intensivierer und ist etwa gleichzusetzen mit "extrem". Aber wie gesagt ist das sauumgangssprachlich.


----------



## Hutschi

> Also, wie kommt ihr auf 'verhältnismäßig' im "sau"-Kontext?


 
Ich komme darauf, weil es im Verhältnis zu anderen Waren ausgesprochen billig ist. Wenn alles das gleiche kostet, ist nichts davon billig. 

Meine Frage ist: Denkt jemand dabei wirklich an das Schwein, wenn er diese Wörter verwendet?

Wie ist es bei "Sauwetter", "saugut", "Sauklaue"? Ich hatte nie das Bild einer Sau vor mir. "sauumgangssprachlich" ist "saugut".

"extrem" und alle diese Bedeutungen sind leicht von der jiddischen Wurzel abzuleiten, ich bin aber nicht sicher.


----------

